# Should parents protest? ¿Deben los padres protestar una mala corrección?



## heidita

Ha vuelto a ocurrir. A una alumna mía se le ha puesto un punto menos por una mala corrección. Abrí un hilo aquí, a ver lo que opinaban los nativos al respecto.

Mi pregunta es.

¿Deben los padres protestar esta mala corrección o eso sería contraproducente'?Los niños dicen que eso sería negativo para ellos, que el profesor, en este caso una profesora, les "coge manía". 
Me ha ocurrido tres veces . Sólo una madre decidió presentarse en mi compañía ante la profesora para protestar la nota. La mala corrección fue eliminada y a la alumna se le subió la nota. Las otras madres "pasaron".
¿Es justo eso? En una situación así¿qué haríais o qué hicísteis?


I opened a thread here to show the "new mistake" a student made in one exam. The teacher did not amend her mistake and I recommended the mother to go and talk with the teacher. She declined saying that the teacher might keep too close an eye on her dauhgter later. I think this is unfair to the child as she deserved the mark. But is it worth it to take the risk? Is there actually any risk? What would you do or what did you do in a situation like this?


----------



## Fernando

As a strong supporter of "Fiat justitia et pereat mundis" (or whatsoever way it is said in Latin) I would encourage you to protest.

Of course, I would not protest every time unless the mis-correction is:

- Clear
- Objective or
- With severe consequence for the child.


----------



## Maiu

No, no, para mí no. Que aconsejen a sus hijos a reclamar por lo que les corresponde está bien, pero ir ellos a hablar con los profesores por eso no me parece adecuado.

 Y si se los agarran de punto o no depende del profesor. Si tu profesor se irrita fácilmente, te va a tomar de punto; sino, no. También depende de qué manera vas a reclamar: si vas prepoteando es una cosa y si vas con respeto es otra.



heidita said:


> En una situación así¿qué haríais o qué hicísteis?



Mil veces me pasó. Sólo una reclamé, hace unos 5 ó 6 años...


----------



## Mate

Tenemos dos hijos y a uno -el sagitariano justiciero- siempre le ocurren ese tipo de cosas. 
Recuerdo cando lo ayudamos con material de estudio para preparar una monografía sobre Lewis Carroll. 
Fue y expuso sus puntos de vista, citando profusión de fuentes. Una de ellas sugería que el bueno de Lewis padecía de una reprimida pedofilia, y Alicia, de existencia real, había sido fotografiada por Carroll en poses un tanto sugerentes para una niñita de esa edad.

Resultado: calificación 4/10; la pofesora era fanática de Lewis Carroll. No se rindió ni aún ante la evidencia de las fotos.

Los padres no fuimos a hablar con ella sino que lo hicimos directamente con el Director Académico.

Resultado: ninguno.

Fin del relato.

Saludos - Mate


----------



## Etcetera

Fernando said:


> Of course, I would not protest every time unless the mis-correction is:
> 
> - Clear
> - Objective or
> - With severe consequence for the child.


So would I. 
When I was passing my entrance exams to the University, we were told not to protest unless we were _absolutely_ sure that we were right. Otherwise, the examination marks might even be lowered down!


----------



## PhilFrEn

As far as I have understood, Farther/further is the same (I mean both are correct in this sentence).

I don't any other choice than going to this professor with a dictionnary a show him the line: further can be spelled also farther etc. After that, if narrow-mindness is stronger...maybe going higher in the school managment can be helpful. Such case should be solved easily, to be fait with the student. 

A narrow-minded professor is not sain in my opinion. He is here to teach...


----------



## natasha2000

I agree with Fernando and Etcetera. 

Unless you are absolutely sure, and this mark puts in danger child's overall mark or something similar, you shouldn´t go. But if those two exist, I would go. But nicely. With respect. Because people are sensitive, and if you have the apporach like: " You are stupid and don't know anything!" You just might achieve the opposite. Maybe going astraight to the school director is not such a bad idea...


----------



## heidita

PhilFrEn said:


> As far as I have understood, Farther/further is the same (I mean both are correct in this sentence).
> 
> I don't any other choice than going to this professor with a dictionary a show him the line: further can be spelled also farther etc. After that, if narrow-mindness is stronger...maybe going higher in the school managment can be helpful. Such case should be solved easily, to be fait with the student.
> 
> A narrow-minded professor is not sain in my opinion. He is here to teach...


 

This is exactly what I advised the mother to do and she did. She made a photo-copy of the page in her grammar book and the child took it to the teacher. She said she was not going to change the mark. That she was right and the book wrong. 
Surprising attitude. 
Thwe mother decided not to take any _further _steps.( )


----------



## Mate

heidita said:


> This is exactly what I advised the mother to do and she did. She made a photo-copy of the page in her grammar book and the child took it to the teacher. She said she was not going to change the mark. That she was right and the book wrong.
> Surprising attitude.
> Thwe mother decided not to take any _further _steps.( )


So she decided not to go any farther? 

I would have done the same; rocks do not change in a human lifetime, no matter how long he/she lives.


----------



## Maruja14

La verdad es que depende mucho del motivo de la protesta y del profesor de que se trate.

Estoy de acuerdo con que el primero que debería reclamar (no lo quiero llamar protestar) es el niño, como decís todos una vez que estemos absolutamente seguros de que llevamos la razón, si hay alguna duda, no protestar. Si al niño no le hacen caso (y, mucho cuidado con lo que dicen los niños, que los padres no debemos pensar que nuestro hijo siempre lleva la razón , porque no suele ser lo habitual en estos casos) yo reclamaría posiblemente al superior del profesor, ya que a él se le ha dado la posibilidad de rectificar y no lo ha hecho.

En cualquier caso, si el examen no es muy importante y es la primera vez que pasa, posiblemente yo recomendaría no protestar. Si se convierte en una persecución contra el niño, ya es otra cosa (y, vuelvo a decir, que hay que saber interpretar correctamente lo que te cuentan los niños y no ser inocente).

Y, luego, hay que tener cuidadito con lo que se protesta. Si a tu hijo le han advertido que una falta en un examen de matemáticas le baja un punto, es una norma que no te queda más remedio que acatar aunque te parezca injusta.


----------



## danielfranco

So far I've never had the chance to protest directly for any "clerical" errors made by a teacher, since they haven't actually made much difference in my kids' performance at school. 
And so far I've always sent my children back to school with the advice to do it the teacher's way in order to get the grade, after I show them examples of what should be correct, so that they know the difference.


----------



## PhilFrEn

heidita said:


> This is exactly what I advised the mother to do and she did. She made a photo-copy of the page in her grammar book and the child took it to the teacher. She said she was not going to change the mark. That she was right and the book wrong.
> Surprising attitude.
> Thwe mother decided not to take any _further _steps.( )



What a pity, Revolution! .

Maybe this girl doesn't need such a mess for a mark. If she is brilliant enought, we doesn't need a civil war which is going to disturb her more than help her.

Probably wise decision from her Mother .


----------



## natasha2000

PhilFrEn said:


> What a pity, Revolution! .
> 
> Maybe this girl doesn't need such a mess for a mark. If she is brilliant enought, we doesn't need a civil war which is going to disturb her more than help her.
> 
> Probably wise decision from her Mother .


 
I completely agree. Unless the teacher starts to make mistakes on a daily basis, there is no need to make more fuss about it. It is enough to explain to a child that sometimes, the life is not so just, and that sometimes, even if you're right, you have to put up with wrong decision of those who have more power than you.


----------



## Maruja14

natasha2000 said:


> I completely agree. Unless the teacher starts to make mistakes on a daily basis, there is no need to make more fuss about it. It is enough to explain to a child that sometimes, the life is not so just, and that sometimes, even if you're right, you have to put up with wrong decision of those who have more power than you.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Los niños deben aprender que siempre hay quien tiene poder sobre ti y que a veces la vida no es justa. Salvo que te vaya en ello mucho, lo mejor es hacer ver al niño que, si él tiene la razón, al final ganará la guerra aunque pierda alguna batallita.

La vida es una guerra. Unas veces se gana y otras veces se pierde y tienes que apechugar con el profesor/jefe que te toque en suerte siempre que las cosas no se salgan de madre, claro.

Hoy en día hay muchos padres que se dedican a defender a sus hijos en todas sus batallitas: cuando les dejan sentados en un banquillo sin jugar, cuando suspenden, cuando comenten injusticias con ellos, cuando les castigan (de manera justa o injusta, eso no suele importar a los padres mucho), cuando se hacen una herida en el colegio hay que buscar responsables...

Este tipo de niños, cuando llegan a adultos, son incapaces de valerse por sí mismos. La "sobreprotección" es uno de los grandes males de nuestro tiempo, estamos fabricando niños blanditos, consentidos, caprichosos, acostumbrados a que todo les vaya sobre ruedas y a que les resuelvan todos sus problemas. Y esto no puede ser. Luego la vida les va a dar muchos palos, deben estar entrenados desde pequeños.


----------



## natasha2000

Maruja14 said:


> Este tipo de niños, cuando llegan a adultos, son incapaces de valerse por sí mismos. La "sobreprotección" es uno de los grandes males de nuestro tiempo, estamos fabricando niños blanditos, consentidos, caprichosos, acostumbrados a que todo les vaya sobre ruedas y a que les resuelvan todos sus problemas. Y esto no puede ser. Luego la vida les va a dar muchos palos, deben estar entrenados desde pequeños.


 
Añadiría también, que muchos de esos "sobreprotegidos" luego se convierten en maltratadores de sus compañeros y hasta de sus profesores. La violencia escolar ya no es algo que sólo pasa a otros, ya es una realidad y bastante preocupante en España, y si no hay nadie para pararles los pies a esos pequeños "malhechores", luego cuando crezcan, se convertirán en maltratadores adultos, y unas personas inmensamente infelices.


----------



## Mate

Bueno, yo algo de carpintería sé (en serio). 

Si tengo tiempo les armo un potro de tormento chiquitito pero reforzado para castigar a los nenes malcriados. 

Pensándolo mejor, lo voy a registrar antes; creo que puede llegar a ser un suceso de ventas en todo Occidente. 

¡Ya van a ver esos piojitos maleducados (o malaprendidos)! 

Saludos - Mate


----------



## Etcetera

heidita said:


> This is exactly what I advised the mother to do and she did. She made a photo-copy of the page in her grammar book and the child took it to the teacher. She said she was not going to change the mark. That she was right and the book wrong.
> Surprising attitude.


It happens, unfortunately.
In my opinion, the best step to take is to ask another teacher. Or an educated native speaker, if the issue is really complicated. 
To say the truth, I used to find errors in books. Typos, mostly.


----------



## natasha2000

Mateamargo said:


> Bueno, yo algo de carpintería sé (en serio).
> 
> Si tengo tiempo les armo un potro de tormento chiquitito pero reforzado para castigar a los nenes malcriados.
> 
> Pensándolo mejor, lo voy a registrar antes; creo que puede llegar a ser un suceso de ventas en todo Occidente.
> 
> ¡Ya van a ver esos piojitos maleducados (o malaprendidos)!
> 
> Saludos - Mate


 
Mate, sospecho que eso es una broma, pero la cosa en España va en serio. Casi cada día leo en los periódicos que los niños cada vez menores maltratan a sus compañeros, y no en el plan como fue cuando yo fui al colegio. Les hacen daños y maltratos reales, hasta llegan a tener apenas 12 años, maltratando los niños de 5-6 años. Y de mayores, no quiero ni hablar. El otro día vimos un video que grabaron los compañeros del maltratador que iba dando patadas y puñetazos a un profesor. Los profesores tienen manos atadas. Ni siquiera pueden echarles de la clase, y de algún tipo de castigo, ni te lo cuento. Sé que igual para tí es dificil creerlo, a mi me pasaría igual si estuviera viviendo todavía en mi país. Pero eso que cuento es real.


----------



## Mate

natasha2000 said:


> Mate, sospecho que eso es una broma, pero la cosa en España va en serio. Casi cada día leo en los periódicos que los niños cada vez menores maltratan a sus compañeros, y no en el plan como fue cuando yo fui al colegio. Les hacen daños y maltratos reales, hasta llegan a tener apenas 12 años, maltratando los niños de 5-6 años. Y de mayores, no quiero ni hablar. El otro día vimos un video que grabaron los compañeros del maltratador que iba dando patadas y puñetazos a un profesor. Los profesores tienen manos atadas. Ni siquiera pueden echarles de la clase, y de algún tipo de castigo, ni te lo cuento. Sé que igual para tí es dificil creerlo, a mi me pasaría igual si estuviera viviendo todavía en mi país. Pero eso que cuento es real.


Natasha: tu sospecha es acertada: es una broma. 

Tal vez no se deba bromear acerca de asuntos tan dramáticos como este. No lo sé.

En mi país han habido casos horrorosos del tipo que comentas y aún peores: chicos que van armados a la escuela y matan a sus compañeritos:

*Un joven asesinó a balazos a tres compañeros en su escuela* 
_*Es un chico de 15 años, hijo de un prefecto, que les disparó a sus compañeros con una pistola 9 milímetros en el aula. Hay 5 heridos, dos de ellos graves. El joven está detenido*_​ 

Fuente: http://www.sitiosargentina.com.ar/notas/septiembre_2004/escuela.htm


A veces, ante tanto horror, el humor es lo único que nos queda para tolerar la realidad sin llegar a enloquecer.​ 
Un saludo - Mate​


----------



## natasha2000

Mateamargo said:


> A veces, ante tanto horror, el humor es lo único que nos queda para tolerar la realidad sin llegar a enloquecer.
> 
> Un saludo - Mate​


 
Querido Mate,
Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo... Es que me pareció como si no creyeras, como si pensaras que lo que digo es exagerado...
Lamentablemente, los niños hacen cosas horrorosas, que uno se pregunta cómo es posible que eso se ocurre a un niño, olvidando que quizá el error que buscamos en ellos, está en realidad, en nosotros mismos - los adultos.


----------



## Maruja14

natasha2000 said:


> Añadiría también, que muchos de esos "sobreprotegidos" luego se convierten en maltratadores de sus compañeros y hasta de sus profesores. La violencia escolar ya no es algo que sólo pasa a otros, ya es una realidad y bastante preocupante en España, y si no hay nadie para pararles los pies a esos pequeños "malhechores", luego cuando crezcan, se convertirán en maltratadores adultos, y unas personas inmensamente infelices.


 
Es cierto que mucha culpa es de los adultos. Hay muchos padres de hoy en día que no tienen ninguna autoridad sobre sus hijos. Y, aunque pueda parecer una broma, este problema empieza a gestarse cuando los niños son realmente unos bebés que no llegan a los seis meses de edad. Estos padres, tienen hijos a los que con tres años son absolutamente incapaces de controlar. Ni te cuento lo que ocurre cuando esos ninos llegan a los 10 ó 12 años. Entonces ya no tiene remedio.


----------



## magdala

Maruja14 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Los niños deben aprender que siempre hay quien tiene poder sobre ti y que a veces la vida no es justa. Salvo que te vaya en ello mucho, lo mejor es hacer ver al niño que, si él tiene la razón, al final ganará la guerra aunque pierda alguna batallita.
> 
> La vida es una guerra. Unas veces se gana y otras veces se pierde y tienes que apechugar con el profesor/jefe que te toque en suerte siempre que las cosas no se salgan de madre, claro.
> 
> Hoy en día hay muchos padres que se dedican a defender a sus hijos en todas sus batallitas: cuando les dejan sentados en un banquillo sin jugar, cuando suspenden, cuando comenten injusticias con ellos, cuando les castigan (de manera justa o injusta, eso no suele importar a los padres mucho), cuando se hacen una herida en el colegio hay que buscar responsables...
> 
> Este tipo de niños, cuando llegan a adultos, son incapaces de valerse por sí mismos. La "sobreprotección" es uno de los grandes males de nuestro tiempo, estamos fabricando niños blanditos, consentidos, caprichosos, acostumbrados a que todo les vaya sobre ruedas y a que les resuelvan todos sus problemas. Y esto no puede ser. Luego la vida les va a dar muchos palos, deben estar entrenados desde pequeños.


 
Palabras sabias las tuyas Maruja! especialmente las del último párrafo. El problema de la superprotección. Pero hay que admitir que es muy dificil verles sufrir sin que reaccionemos (me refiero al tema de este hilo). Ello representa una lucha interna y un test para nosotros mismos, como padres. Hay momentos en los que sientes que tienes que actuar rapidamente para que una desagradable situación no empeore o se repita y hay momentos en que la duda surge: me meto o me callo? porque están dos problemas en causa: que el resultado de tu intromisión sea positivo y que como consecuencia de ello él (tu hijo) te respete aún más. O lo opuesto. Ya no se trata solo de la autoestima de tu hijo que suba por todo lo alto o se arraste por los suelos. Este respeto o admiración creciente por parte de tu hijo, hará mella en su personalidad, porque intentará seguir tus buenos principios y consejos. Pero si les retiramos siempre importancia a "sus problemas", que aunque para nosotros nos parezcan menores, para ellos pueden representar el afrontarse a un dragón, más tarde, cuando se sientan más fuertes tratarán de hacer justicia por sus proprios medios, recorriendo incluso de la violencia. Por eso creo que encontrar el punto de equilibrio entre las veces que intervenimos y las que debemos mantenernos quietos es el busilis de la cuestión. Y para eso no creo que exista un manual de instrucciones. Además las reacciones de las personas no son previsibles y a los profesores, en general, no les gusta que les llamen la atención. A veces tenemos que seguir nuestro instinto o sentido común y rezar para que todo acabe bien.
Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

magdala said:


> Palabras sabias las tuyas Maruja! especialmente las del último párrafo. El problema de la superprotección. Pero hay que admitir que es muy dificil verles sufrir sin que reaccionemos (me refiero al tema de este hilo). Ello representa una lucha interna y un test para nosotros mismos, como padres. Hay momentos en los que sientes que tienes que actuar rapidamente para que una desagradable situación no empeore o se repita y hay momentos en que la duda surge: me meto o me callo? porque están dos problemas en causa: que el resultado de tu intromisión sea positivo y que como consecuencia de ello él (tu hijo) te respete aún más. O lo opuesto. Ya no se trata solo de la autoestima de tu hijo que suba por todo lo alto o se arraste por los suelos. Este respeto o admiración creciente por parte de tu hijo, hará mella en su personalidad, porque intentará seguir tus buenos principios y consejos. Pero si les retiramos siempre importancia a "sus problemas", que aunque para nosotros nos parezcan menores, para ellos pueden representar el afrontarse a un dragón, más tarde, cuando se sientan más fuertes tratarán de hacer justicia por sus proprios medios, recorriendo incluso de la violencia. Por eso creo que encontrar el punto de equilibrio entre las veces que intervenimos y las que debemos mantenernos quietos es el busilis de la cuestión. Y para eso no creo que exista un manual de instrucciones. Además las reacciones de las personas no son previsibles y a los profesores, en general, no les gusta que les llamen la atención. A veces tenemos que seguir nuestro instinto o sentido común y rezar para que todo acabe bien.
> Saludos


 
Efectivamente, lo importante es encontrar el punto de equilibrio. Sé por experiencia que los problemas de los niños (o las pequeñas injusticias que se cometen con ellos) muchas veces nos duelen más a los padres que a ellos mismos. Hay que intentar hablar mucho con ellos para que vayan adquiriendo la personalidad y autoestima necesaria para resolver la mayoría de sus problemas por sí mismos. Y, claro, todo es cuestión de sentido común, los extremos nunca son buenos. Hay muchas ocasiones en las que hay que intervenir y otras muchas en las que no hay que hacerlo. El problema que yo planteo es que algunas personas intervienen en auténticas minucias y eso es contraproducente, más que el hecho de que alguna vez se escape alguna ocasión en la que debas intervenir.


----------



## heidita

Lo que dicen Magdalena y Maruja es verdad, la niña en cuestión se ha tomado la injusticia de su profe notablemente mejor que la madre y yo. Sin embargo me ha parecido importante que ella viera que fue una injusticia. Así ve que todo el mundo puede equivocarse pero lo importante sería reconocerlo. En este caso la "profesional" no lo ha hecho. Pero como esto ocurre muy a menudo también le sirve de aprendizaje. 

(Por cierto, vi el examen, había dos cosas mal corregidas. No todas escuelas entregan los exámenes a sus alumnos, pero en este caso sí.)

Evidentemente ha sido una decisión de la madre, pero yo no he insistido, que soy un gallo de pelea auténtico, por el bien de la niña. Ella es la que está dentro.


----------

